
Trump Admin launch FindSomethingNew campaign about job train and opportunities - blisseyGo
https://findsomethingnew.org/
======
joshmn
Politics aside, this seems incredibly tone deaf.

~~~
txcwpalpha
I don't understand why everyone keeps repeating this "tone deaf" sentiment. A
time when many people are unemployed and looking for work is _exactly_ the
right time to launch a campaign educating people about additional job
opportunities they might not have previously considered. There literally
couldn't be a better time.

------
blisseyGo
This seems related to the executive order from couple weeks ago on skill based
hiring instead of degree based hiring:

[https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/26/why-we-need-new-trump-
execut...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/26/why-we-need-new-trump-executive-
order-on-no-college-jobs-hiring.html)

Related tweet:

[https://twitter.com/IvankaTrump/status/1283138411268841477](https://twitter.com/IvankaTrump/status/1283138411268841477)

